
Classroom Technology Doesn’t Make the Grade - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-09-25/classroom-computers-little-benefit-seen-in-test-scores-for-cost
======
dragonsh
Schools are built by good teachers technology and other innovations comes
next.

Also most schools make mistake like OLPC, giving emphasis on technological
advances not on content and teaching. Many schools focus on technology still
trying to fit old content and methodology instead of looking at good old
methodology with a new way of delivery and create some new one’s along the
way.

Also in general teaching is not seen as lucrative career, so many deserving
people who understand the content and technology and how to apply it
effectively don’t take teaching as career.

Technology can be a great enabler if deployed and used correctly. But it’s not
a magic wand which will automatically transform the learning just by waving
it.

Also technology is a dual edged sword given modern social media and online
content, so instead of learning it might make students waste more time on
unnecessary things.

Learning requires focus and concentration and I think sometimes traditional
teaching methods might be more effective, so probably need a hybrid approach
to deploying technology for learning and education.

